# Meine Teiche in Thailand



## fischfarm-schubert (24. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben seit November in Thailand 3 eigene Teich gepachtet und dort inzwischen 820.000 Stück Brut ausgesetzt, weitere 400.000 folgen nächste Woche. Heute habe ich zur Weihnachtsüberraschung die ersten Bilder bekommen, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Da Thailandkoi einen schlechten Ruf bekommen haben, haben wir uns entschlossen, dort eigene Koi zu züchten.    Diese Koi kommen niemals mit anderen Koi in Berührung und kommen im März direkt ab Teich zu uns. So ist die Gefahr von gefährlichen Krankheiten sehr gering.
Die ersten Koi sind 7 Wochen alt und die ersten schon bis zu 10cm groß, die 2. Brut ist am 10.12. geboren und ca. 2-3cm groß. Im Februar fliege ich dort mit Kunden hin, die sich die ersten heraus selektieren dürfen. Bis dahin werden die ersten Fische bis zu 15cm und mehr groß sein.


 

weitere Bilder findet Ihr hier:
www.schubert-online.de/Thaiteiche.htm

Frohe Weihnachten!

 

Edit by Dr.J: Bilder wegen der Größe in Attachments umgewandelt.


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche in Thailand*

Hier ein Bild von der ersten Brut 7 Wochen alt und noch nicht sortiert. Davon haben wir ca. 300.000 Stück.

 

EDIT by Dr.J: Bild in Attachment umgewandelt. Bitte keinen Image-Befehl verwenden!!!!


----------



## Juleli (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche in Thailand*

Hallo

Muss man irgendwelche Voraussetzungen dafür erfüllen, in Thailand solche Teiche anzulegen oder zu pachten, um dort Koi zu züchten (nicht, dass ich es vorhätte - nur mal so aus eigenem Interesse heraus)?


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche in Thailand*

Kaufen geht nicht, da Ausländer kein Grund besitzen dürfen. Pachten geht, Teiche bauen kein Problem, Baugenehmigung usw. für Teiche kennen die nicht.
Wir haben alte bestehende Teiche gepachtet.
Schwieriger wird die Ausfuhr der Fische, da braucht man jede Menge Genehmigungen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche in Thailand*

...viel Spaß bei der Inventur...


----------



## kralle (6. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche in Thailand*

Hallo zusammen,

ist ja der Wahnsinn, wie da von Koi wimmelt


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche in Thailand*

wir haben jetzt mal eine kleine Probeabfischung vorgenommen:

Hier werden die Fische sortiert:
 

so sehen die Verlierer aus:
 

hier schwimmt ein Teil der Fische, die die erste Seelktion überstanden haben. Davon haben wir rund 200.000 Stück. In 3 Wochen werde ich zusammen mit einigen Kunden diese Fische direkt in Thailand nochmal selektieren:
 

weitere Bilder findet Ihr auf meiner webside.

Edit by Dodi: Bilder wg. der Größe in Attachments umgewandelt. Bitte im Forum keine Bilder per Image-Befehl verlinken!


----------



## herbi (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche in Thailand*

Servus Schubi,


...mich würde mal interesieren was du mit den Verlierern machst....!Werden die nochmals selektiert..?

Wenn du es nicht öffentlich machen willst schreibe mir doch eine PN...!


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Meine Teiche in Thailand*

Hallo,
normalerweise werden die "Verlierer" als Futterfische in Thailand abgegeben. 
Aus anderen Foren haben ich aber einige Nachfragen nach diesen Fischen bekommen, so das ich beschlossen habe, diese für 10Cent + Frachtkosten abzugeben.


----------

